# Your Favourite Parts About Being Fat



## Jay West Coast (Dec 9, 2008)

As several of us Dimmers met up tonight over a table groaning with soul food, it came out in the conversation that there are a lot of "pros" to being fat. We've each spent a lifetime being reminded of the "cons," but we at Dims are crazy enough to think about--and even revel in--the other side of the coin.

Yes, among other things, fat is awesome.

So, as two women confessed to being older than anyone guessed, we noted around the table that one advantage of being fat is how much younger it makes women look. 

We also talked about how wonderfully diverse fat people's bodies are. Its really quite a cool thing to see how people are fat in such different ways, and how much more visually interesting it makes a person's appearance. 

Whether inside or out, what are some of your favourite parts about fat people or being fat? This is the thread for all the pros.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 9, 2008)

I live in a shady neighborhood. My thin friends get hassled way more than I do. I like that people don't mess around with me. Safety is still an issue, of course, but my bigger body can be intimidating to some.

And let's not lie, my experiences as a fat woman have shaped me to be a better woman. I have more empathy because I've also experienced discrimination. In short, I'm super.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 9, 2008)

Im a little shy, o.k. really shy in a big group, my body sizes give me a little bit of a bubble; most people dont what to come into. Also like Kayrae people dont mess with me, I can be a little intimidating, walking down the street.

Also like we said being fat, just makes you look young.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fat girls have wayyy more personality than most skinny girls. I won't say all, but most. In my experience, I've had to work twice as hard as my skinny friends to get people to give me a chance and get to know me. My personality has to shine through twice as much. I think this has made me more outgoing and a lot more fun. :happy: Basically, fat people are just amazing in general. Kthanks.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2008)

yep, seconding the 'makes me feel slightly safer/less fuckwithable when i'm alone on a dark street' thing, and the 'it keeps people from approaching me in public' thing, which is certainly nice for the times when i don't feel like being approached.
...not so great for the times i _do_ feel like it, but meh. 

i've never noticed fat women looking any younger (or older) than thin women - imo that's got 100% to do with how someone's treated their skin throughout their life. 

other than that...hm. i guess growing up fat and caring a lot about looking nice, i've learned to take REALLY SUPER GOOD care of my clothes from the moment i get them, because i know how effing impossible awesome clothes are to find in my size in the first place, so i know i never want to have to replace them. so from a really young age i've been really fastidious about caring for and mending every article of clothing i own, and now i have things i've worn regularly for years and years that look as good as the day i got them. which i'm sure has also saved me a ton of money over the years, so yay. 

pretty esoteric, but there you have it.


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2008)

I find people are more likely to pick on me because I am fat. I feel more intimidated walking past a group of kids or teenagers etc! 

As for why I like being fat, I feel womanly. 
I feel like I fill out my clothes in a nicer, more aesthetic way. 
I can remember as a kid cuddling my favourite teacher, who was fat, so I always think its going to make me a nice, comforting, cuddly Mum. 
I like that it makes me different and I don't look the same as a lot of people.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the way my body feels, especially my belly. It's comfy, comforting and feminine. There's more, but that's my favorite thing about being fat, in a nutshell.


----------



## bunzarella (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess I don't have the conventional "I like being fat because" stories. 

Yes, you look younger...but I'm 26...and I look like I'm a teenager apparently. I got carded at the LIBRARY when I tried to get a library card. Lady told me you had to be AT LEAST 17 to get a card on your own. Sooooo I'm not feeling the greatness there...YET!

People don't fuck with me. Period. I'm not afraid to walk down the street, or go into places. I deliver pizzas in a city where 2 pizza deliverers have been attacked recently...and it doesn't bother me. I never really have been afraid. I am somewhat intimidating but that may be because I wear a dog chain necklace, a spike ring, and camo pants all the time (and that im fat)

MY FAVORITES ARE:

I love that when i lean back, my stomach makes a table for my plate or drink. I use my stomach to hold things all the time. It's like a third arm almost. When others need their hips or butt to open a door, I use my stomach, I love it! 

My second favorite thing, and this may be sick and twisted, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE watching someone's face when they realize they have to sit next to me on an airplane. I think it's amazing. The emotions they try not to convey all right there in their face for a split second before they smile politely and try to figure out a way out...which sometimes works out for me and I get an empty seat next to me!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmmmm...I guess if I had to like something about being fat it would be that having boobs and a butt are nice.
Other than that...I guess I just don't see anything different from being thin....


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 9, 2008)

Difficult question to answer for me. 

I'm fat, have been for as long as I can remember. Between my fat and my height I don't have many people approach me, which is a good thing when I'm in a not so safe part of town. 

So while I accept that I'm fat and I love myself, I dont know that I can say I enjoy being fat or that I have a favorite part about being fat. I don't believe that my fat hasn't enriched my life in any way, its just part of who I am.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 9, 2008)

My son says he loves my fluffy tummy because its a good pillow. He loves to cuddle up with me on the recliner when i have my feet kicked up. He also loves to blow raspberries on it. That's enough to want to keep a fluffy tummy


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2008)

I like fat, just as a general thing. On others, on me, its all good (at least in a theoretical sense, there are obviously practical problems of varying sorts).

On myself my favorite thing is probably feeling soft. I know, most people associate hard with masculine and soft with feminine, but whatever, Ive always preferred the feel of my softer parts to my harder parts.

My second favorite things is how fast the extra weight helps me go down hills, on bike, skis, or sledding


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 9, 2008)

The jiggle. Straight up. 

I bellydance and it always makes the movements more interesting. You really can't see a belly roll on a woman with no belly to speak of, but if she has a lil jelly, it's all good.  The same for shimmys or just moving your hips. A lil fat makes everything fun.


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> The jiggle. Straight up.
> 
> 
> A lil fat makes everything fun.



Both of those would make great FA signature lines!


----------



## Tarella (Dec 9, 2008)

1. I like how my fat helps fill in my wrinkles..makes me look younger than I am, so I agree with Jay.

2. I like how I have a figure that can not be mistaken for a dudes body.

3. I like how I take up my fair share of the planet.

4. No one gives soft comforting hugs like a soft woman.

5. I am a great pillow to lean against or lay a head on.

6. I don't mind and quite actually enjoy how even men who like thinner chicks get confused by liking me. (Oxymoron for the morons 

7. I like how my skin feels soft....its comforting even to myself. I also like how silky soft fat skin feels in a hot tub....its just wonderful.

8. This one really doesnt have to do with my fat but I can sit with a bunch of guys and fit right in...eating and drinking beer...watching a sporting event....and I dont worry about eating a bite or two and complaining about how full my tum tum is

9. The way it makes sex more naughty....the bigger I get the naughtier the sex feels and sharing that with a man who loves it...is devine

10. Harder to get bounced around in a tight knit crowd of people...my weight gives some power to pushing back.

11. Being bigger automatically makes a bbw stand out in a crowd....and if you are confident and beautiful....it can be used to ones advantage.

12. The way it makes real men....I mean ...REAL MEN (admirers, FA's, Men who appreciate fuller figures, etc) The way it makes a real man aroused and feeling incredible when I dress up in lingerie and prance around just for him. That....is the very best part!!:kiss2:

13. The way I feel when I am ontop of the guy I am with....substance and quality....more than a handful...pure mass...pure woman.....making him totally aware I am with him. Can't deny or pretend I am there when the mattress sways and the bed creaks

14. The naughty way it makes me feel when I catch people staring....I just stare back and smile...like they dont know what the hell they are missing...especially the thin women who work so hard at being thin and "perfect"....I smile and think.....work hard skinny bitch.....if you were lucky like me...you would be fat, well kept and womanly. Perhaps that is just my mental way of looking at things but I like being a fat healthy bbw*S*. Its like laughing in the face of society and all the rigid rules and morales. 

15. Babies always fall asleep or stop crying when I hold them....not sure if its the soft boobs or the warm softness period.

Those are a few of my pros but I am sure there are more!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 9, 2008)

Wait. Is it getting hot in here, or is it just me? 

The weather outside is frightful. The fire is so delightful. :smitten:

Oh, and isn't it _smart_, too? :wubu:

Smarty hottie fatties :happy:


Hey, how about some input from the *fat boys*? :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

(How about it guys? What do YOU like about being fat??????)


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

My niece and I were having this conversation Friday morning.She dates a big guy,6' 350-400lbs.She's 5'1" 120lbs.She loves to hug him because he fills up her entire arms.She says when she hugs other guys who are small,she doesn't know what to do with her extra arm length.

Hugs are the best part of being fat.It's total immersion in softness.I am not very approachable in real life,so not many people get to hug me.I am aware of my personal space,which usually encroaches into yours.I don't get bothered by people.I'm not interested in trying twice as hard as a normal size person to get you to like me.If you do,you know quality.Fat makes a wonderful filter.I also look about 10 years younger than my age.:happy:


----------



## goodthings (Dec 9, 2008)

I ditto much of what has been written and wanted to include that I float very well and so do not fear water. Also I am often interested in having sex and am "tighter" both of which are attributed to my size


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

"They Don't Take the Fat Ones" 

...When it comes to Most Rapists and Kidnappers.


I Can Easily Push My Way Through a Mass of Persons, That comes in REALLY handy when your in a school, and there's a line for the bathroom. Or you need to get to class super fast and there's on-coming traffic from massive crowd of lunch-goers. Teehee ;D


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "They Don't Take the Fat Ones"
> 
> ...When it comes to Most Rapists and Kidnappers.



You know I've noticed that because I'm always watching Forensic Files,Cold Case Files or any of those crime shows.They never show fat girls being attacked and murdered.Maybe it's because we're too big to be overpowered easily.hhmmm....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, Considering I doubt anyone short of Body-Builder-Status Could Pick My 353-pound-Arse up.. Lol.. And Really. How can one use FORCE to make someone that size do anything? Especially When it comes to sex?


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

You have given me the best laugh I've had all day.I was trying to picture someone trying to heft my considerably larger self and just dropping me and giving up.:bounce:I would bounce,too.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Dec 9, 2008)

Some things over the years that I have enjoyed about being big, for some reason,when I was a teen every one just assumed I was "the smart girl". That was either A. because I lived in the Library or B. because I was fat. I also love that you have plenty of places to warm your hands in the winter! ( I have very cold hands and well I also have plenty of places to warm them). I adore being soft and feminine, being a girl is my most favorite thing and anything that adds to my femininity excites me. Something funny about being fat, I have always enjoyed skinny boys trying to pick me up ( as if they could even budge me), I wounder often why they try... It would be a roll or two lifted but generally not a inch off the ground would I go. Anyway that is a few of the things I like or love. I have to agree with the age thing though. At first when I was 18 then 21 I hated not looking my age, but now at 30 I love that I still look like I am in my twenties..


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

OH YES! I -LOVE- Having many - a - place to warm my hands up! ;D Isn't that just astoundingly awsome?


----------



## tattooU (Dec 10, 2008)

i agree with so much that has been said. i love being soft and round, squishy  , looking about 5-7 years younger than i actually am, i fit in with the guys (which is great in my career field) and i don't have to worry about shallow people wasting my time. 

Being bigger my entire life i really learned to think for myself and not worry so much about fitting in. Which i'm extremely thankful for. i think it's helped me to be a much stronger person and i could never be mistaken for a follower among my peers or friends. i just kinda go by my own drum beat


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2008)

I Also like the fact that being Fat is GREAT For Weeding out the Assholes from the Real Men. -Nod Nod-


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 10, 2008)

I like being an impressive force when i am met..it doesnt even have to do with my bubbling personality...it has to do with being comfortable in my own skin...i love being strong...i love knowing that i have a depth of acceptance and empathy that most people will never know of...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2008)

blueeyedevie said:


> I also love that you have plenty of places to warm your hands in the winter!


THIS is a good one. seconded. 

and honestly i'm pretty sure that being a non-conformist, comfortable in your skin, an impressive personality, etc etc etc - either happens or doesn't, regardless of whether someone's fat or not. like personally i hesitate to attribute those qualities in myself to my size, i guess.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

I love how being fat makes me softer,warmer and sturdier where it counts. 
Not all women can _take_ it like a big girl can!

I just think *it's* prettier on a fat woman, it's there in your face in all it's fat soft glory and it's unmistakable that it belongs to a woman, not a girl.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 10, 2008)

i love being fluffy. i like squeezing myself . i like that my looks kind of match my personality. i'm pretty girlie and i look girlie. i feel soft--exactly like my voice sounds. i can hug my friends and they really do feel better. i like floating like cork in water. i can use size to be commanding and have authority. no one ever forgets me and thats good for business.


----------



## Elfcat (Dec 10, 2008)

Tarella said:


> 7. I like how my skin feels soft....its comforting even to myself. I also like how silky soft fat skin feels in a hot tub....its just wonderful.



Fat girls and hot tubs are just made for each other. We used to have people in the NAAFA chapter who had hot tubs, eons ago. Oh what I wouldn't give for just a little "fat soup", it's the perfect thing for a winter night....alas, it will be a while in this economy before I can even think about putting one in my backyard, but if we get lucky it will be somewhere on the long list.



> 11. Being bigger automatically makes a bbw stand out in a crowd....and if you are confident and beautiful....it can be used to ones advantage.


Yes, I've said for a while that it seems like fat is an emotional amplifier, whatever a fat person's mood is gets projected with a lot of visual intensity, and so taking the field with thoughts of happiness, health, strength and sexiness goes a long way.



> 12. The way it makes real men....I mean ...REAL MEN (admirers, FA's, Men who appreciate fuller figures, etc) The way it makes a real man aroused and feeling incredible when I dress up in lingerie and prance around just for him. That....is the very best part!!:kiss2:


You know what I say. Any woman is sexy to watch getting out of her clothes. But a fat girl is sexy to watch getting INTO them! <wicked chortle>



> 13. The way I feel when I am ontop of the guy I am with....substance and quality....more than a handful...pure mass...pure woman.....making him totally aware I am with him. Can't deny or pretend I am there when the mattress sways and the bed creaks


All fellow FAs who go nuts on hearing "furniture music", raise... um, I guess they're raised already. <ROTF>



> 14. The naughty way it makes me feel when I catch people staring....I just stare back and smile...like they dont know what the hell they are missing...especially the thin women who work so hard at being thin and "perfect"....I smile and think.....work hard skinny bitch.....if you were lucky like me...you would be fat, well kept and womanly. Perhaps that is just my mental way of looking at things but I like being a fat healthy bbw*S*. Its like laughing in the face of society and all the rigid rules and morales.


Not sure if they have this saying in supersize, but they SHOULD:
http://www.akpress.org/2004/items/dontrocktheboat


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2008)

Tarella said:


> ...especially the thin women who work so hard at being thin and "perfect"....I smile and think.....work hard skinny bitch.....if you were lucky like me...you would be fat, well kept and womanly.


yeah see right here you're just coming off as the same kind of jerk most people are to fat people. 
congrats.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2008)

elle camino said:


> yeah see right here you're just coming off as the same kind of jerk most people are to fat people.
> congrats.



+1

ffs

....


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 10, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> We also talked about how wonderfully diverse fat people's bodies are. Its really quite a cool thing to see how people are fat in such different ways, and how much more visually interesting it makes a person's appearance.



I do like that I have hips . They are good for holding toddlers.



Tarella said:


> 5. I am a great pillow to lean against or lay a head on.
> 
> 7. I like how my skin feels soft....its comforting even to myself. I also like how silky soft fat skin feels in a hot tub....its just wonderful.
> 
> 15. Babies always fall asleep or stop crying when I hold them....not sure if its the soft boobs or the warm softness period.



Now that you have said it, I do agree that the feel of my fat body in a hot tub is supper soft and I'm sure someone would think it's just wonderful.

My friend J is a solid guy, not fat, but not thin, and I've always loved his hugs. He just gives bear hugs and since he's solid it's very comforting. He is also the only person to be able to left me up, it was new for me when he first did it.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, I pretty much echo what other people wrote. I tried to come up with my Top Ten reasons I love being fat, but soon realized that as a supersized Amazon, Life Goes Up To Eleven. 

1. It's great to see I'm not the only fat woman who loves that even men who like thin women get confused by liking me. That's how I captivated my husband, who had never dated a fat girl before, and ended up marrying the fattest girl he ever met. Methinx lotsa men like fat women but won't admit it. It is so cool to see men try not to stare at me too obviously, and hear their skinny little wives or girlfriends hiss, "Stop staring at that fat bitch!" 

2. At my size sexual foreplay can last a verrrry long time, and my husband gives me ecstatic full-body massages. His foot massages are heavenly, so I even enjoy having big feet. :smitten:

3. My big fat ass feels soooo wonderful nestled in my favorite comfy chair.

4. My size makes me feel big and powerful, yet soft and feminine. It gives me an aura of strong yet comforting authority on the job. Sometimes I lean over and use my size to emphasize a point too. My size forces me to think creatively and independently, look beyond the obvious, and see what is and is not truly important in life. It's fun to defy societal dictates AND make better decisions as a result. Not radical, just my own woman and damn proud of it.

5. My fat is an excellent fathead filter. It sure saves a lot of time when the jerks show all their cards right away when I deal with them.

6. At my height it's fun to watch shorter men try not to stare too obviously at my breasts when they talk to me. It's downright funny when they stutter. 

7. Fat lets me eat whatever I damn well please, within reason. "Yes Mom, I ate all of your delicious double chocolate fudge cake. *HICCUP*" :eat2:

8. It's fun at family functions to subtly (or not-so-subtly) annoy the dickens of my shallow sister-in-law, who is so stuck-up and fat-phobic she's hilarious. She's gives everyone air kisses, so I always give her great big enveloping hugs, even if I need to chase her around the house. She probably thinks fat is contagious. 

9. At family functions all my little nieces, nephews etc. love to sit on their big fat Aunt Sue's lap, or what lap I have with my belly in the way. Whenever I get the hiccups, the kiddos get a thrill ride too.  Come to think of it, my hubby loves to rest his head in my lap whenever I have the hiccups, which is pretty often. What could possibly be alluring about my huge soft sexy belly hitting him in the *HIC* face every 5 *HIC* seconds? :smitten:

10. My fat helps me stand out in a crowd, and I try to use that positively. When people stare, I make eye contact and smile. People also remember me, so I tend to get very good service in stores and restaurants. Fat is my good luck charm. 

Best of all:

11. My husband says that if you've never been hugged by a big gorgeous fat woman, you've never really been hugged at all. :smitten:


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2008)

Tarella said:


> 1. I like how my fat helps fill in my wrinkles..makes me look younger than I am, so I agree with Jay.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Great list! Fortunately I actually had rep on hand when it was needed, for once 



steely said:


> You know I've noticed that because I'm always watching Forensic Files,Cold Case Files or any of those crime shows.They never show fat girls being attacked and murdered.Maybe it's because we're too big to be overpowered easily.hhmmm....



That could be, but also I think the default mind-set in Hollywood is that you cast a standard thin actress unless the script specifically calls for something else.



elle camino said:


> THIS is a good one. seconded.
> 
> and honestly i'm pretty sure that being a non-conformist, comfortable in your skin, an impressive personality, etc etc etc - either happens or doesn't, regardless of whether someone's fat or not. like personally i hesitate to attribute those qualities in myself to my size, i guess.





TallFatSue said:


> My size forces me to think creatively and independently, look beyond the obvious, and see what is and is not truly important in life. It's fun to defy societal dictates AND make better decisions as a result. Not radical, just my own woman and damn proud of it.



While I agree with Elle Camino that being fat does not automatically make you one way or another, I also think that Sue has a good point: if you are fat then sometimes you don't have the 'conventional' choice open to you, so it sort of forces you, or at least strongly pushes you, to start looking at less beaten paths in at least some things. Being fat is far from the only thing that can push people off the beaten path, but I'm sure it is the pusher for a fair number of people.


----------



## bunzarella (Dec 10, 2008)

edx said:


> That could be, but also I think the default mind-set in Hollywood is that you cast a standard thin actress unless the script specifically calls for something else.



Actually, casting is QUITE specific in Hollywood. The writers say pretty much exactly what they are looking for. The directors sometimes even get in on the choices with the casting directors.


----------



## Cat (Dec 10, 2008)

Instant serenity in still water. No movement, just the sound of your breath and the floating stillness.


----------



## Cat (Dec 10, 2008)

Softness.


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2008)

-Taking up lots of space. I'm greedy like that. 
-Softness.
-Being able to stand-float. (See Cat's illustration a couple posts up.)
-Built in hand-warmers. My hands are constantly tucked under my lower belly.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

Cat said:


> Instant serenity in still water. No movement, just the sound of your breath and the floating stillness.




yes Yes YES!

You so got rep for putting into words what I never could...


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2008)

elle camino said:


> yeah see right here you're just coming off as the same kind of jerk most people are to fat people.
> congrats.



Whatever


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 10, 2008)

Tarella said:


> 14. The naughty way it makes me feel when I catch people staring....I just stare back and smile...like they dont know what the hell they are missing...especially the thin women who work so hard at being thin and "perfect"


There's a great a line in the movie _Mame_: "Life's a banquet and most poor suckers are starving to death!"

If people want knock themselves out to be pencil thin, that's perfectly fine, provided they don't try to project it onto me. I can either starve myself for the rest of my life to be thin, or I can lead a rich, happy, productive life as a very fat woman. I cannot possibly do both. 

Kinda reminds me of that vacation my husband & I took in Acapulco a few years ago. A bevy of skinny little bambis half my age were upset that I inadvertently stole their limelight, simply because I was laughing and having fun at the swim-up bar. How dare that fat woman enjoy herself? Finally one bambi groused that it must be whale season down here. Without missing a beat I shot back, "I see you're practising birth control -- with your personalities."


----------



## Tarella (Dec 10, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> There's a great a line in the movie _Mame_: "Life's a banquet and most poor suckers are starving to death!"
> 
> If people want knock themselves out to be pencil thin, that's perfectly fine, provided they don't try to project it onto me. I can either starve myself for the rest of my life to be thin, or I can lead a rich, happy, productive life as a very fat woman. I cannot possibly do both.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of that vacation my husband & I took in Acapulco a few years ago. A bevy of skinny little bambis half my age were upset that I inadvertently stole their limelight, simply because I was laughing and having fun at the swim-up bar. How dare that fat woman enjoy herself? Finally one bambi groused that it must be whale season down here. Without missing a beat I shot back, "I see you're practising birth control -- with your personalities."




Exactly Sue, I don't go out of my way to ever make anyone feel less than they are....unless they ask for it....like projecting their own insecurity with themselves. I love that line....wish I was as quick with a good comeback as you appear to be. Like the woman on youtube with her Fat Rant # 3......it takes practice. I for one am done being the sweet kind fat chick.....you have to earn my respect these days

As many have said before....your husband and friends are blessed by knowing you Sue

Tara


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> OH YES! I -LOVE- Having many - a - place to warm my hands up! ;D Isn't that just astoundingly awsome?



lol i forgot about that one!  I haven't had a need yet since it only JUST got cold here.


----------



## Suze (Dec 10, 2008)

i like the fact that i can just threaten people to sit on them if they mess with me


----------



## Ivy (Dec 10, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I live in a shady neighborhood. My thin friends get hassled way more than I do. I like that people don't mess around with me. Safety is still an issue, of course, but my bigger body can be intimidating to some.



i used to feel this way until i got mugged at gunpoint. seriously, watch your shit and be as safe as possible. if a dude has a gun, he isn't going to care how big you are because he will have the upper hand.

ANYWAY! my favorite parts about being fat:

-i make an awesome pillow. 
-i am freakishly soft. most of my fat friends think that my fat feels like bread dough while theirs feels more like memory foam. and the fatter i've gotten, the softer my fat has gotten.
-my underbelly is a great hand warmer for myself or my boo.
-fat girls are more fun to spoon and snuggle.
-to me, fat is incredibly feminine and the fatter i get, the sexier and more womanly i feel.
-no one ever tries to sit next to me on the train because i take up so much of the seat.


----------



## B68 (Dec 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i like the fact that i can just threaten people to sit on them if they mess with me



THAT's the reason why i like to mess with fat women


----------



## Suze (Dec 10, 2008)

B68 said:


> THAT's the reason why i like to mess with fat women


Right after I typed that I thought to myself; it doesn't really make a lot of sense to post that on a board filled with fa's, does it susie? 

Ok, I have another one: I don't need to spend any money on moisturizers since I'm naturally soft. yey:happy:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2008)

Tarella said:


> Exactly Sue, I don't go out of my way to ever make anyone feel less than they are....unless they ask for it....


how exactly does this jibe with your "skinny bitch is staring at me because she wishes she were fat and womanly" line of reasoning from earlier in the thread? is just being thin, being a woman, and looking in your direction mean someone's 'asking for it'?
or, to put it another way, if YOU happened to be looking in the direction of that thin woman, and she was all like 'this fat bitch is staring at me because she wishes she were thin and womanly', wouldn't you take a bit of umbrage with that?

"be the change you wish to see in the world" is a cliche, but it's a cliche for a reason. if we (as fatties) want people to quit pre-judging us and treating us like crap for no reason, we've got to at least be willing to offer them the same courtesies.
and most importantly, it's completely possible to think positively about your own body WITHOUT taking a shit on someone else's.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2008)

oh and here's another one on the sartorial column - the money i don't spend on actual clothes (because they don't come in my size) can be spent on shoes and jewlery. hence i have more shoes than pretty much every girl i know. SHOOOOEEESSS. do i get my 'typical female' points for the day?

also it limits the number of friends i have who ask me to borrow clothes. huge plus when most of your friends are girls.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 11, 2008)

elle camino said:


> how exactly does this jibe with your "skinny bitch is staring at me because she wishes she were fat and womanly" line of reasoning from earlier in the thread? is just being thin, being a woman, and looking in your direction mean someone's 'asking for it'?
> or, to put it another way, if YOU happened to be looking in the direction of that thin woman, and she was all like 'this fat bitch is staring at me because she wishes she were thin and womanly', wouldn't you take a bit of umbrage with that?
> 
> .




Oh Cmon


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

Tarella said:


> Oh Cmon



She made a good point though.... :batting:

I mean you're a very pretty woman, theres no doubt about that, but to think a skinny woman is looking at you wishing she were fat so she could be "womanly" and "well kept"...... :huh:


Most skinny women that work so hard to be "perfect" aint gonna wanna be the "fat bitch" at Wal-Mart....

Just 'Sayin.....


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

Zippity-doo-dah




wow...that really does show the other person!!...cool!


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 11, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ...i love knowing that i have a depth of acceptance and empathy that most people will never know of...



Indeed... and you are one of the most incredible women I've had the privilege of meeting!

I'm so glad you started this thread, Jay. Thank you. I find it incredibly inspiring to talk about the ways fat empowers me and positively impacts my life.
While I love all of the soft & curvy physical attributes it endows me with, and the sense of presence I feel in a room (because fat women are stunning and striking to behold!), it's the interior qualities I value the most. Growing up fat gave me a unique perspective and outlook on life and how I engage with others. It made me strong , secure and challenged me to define myself through actions and intellect in concert with my womanly charms . Gratefully, it gave me the space, independence and strength to be a listener, a nurturer and genuinely caring soul.

I would never change my experience, or size, because I feel fortunate to have grown into the woman I am.

And my new favorite part of being fat is the amazing cool people I've been fortunate enough to connect with here.


----------



## hollyanna (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think Tarella meant her comment exactly this way, but it still put me in mind of that horrible commercial for Quiznos (or possibly Subway?), with the two women on the bench, with the one enjoying the sandwich being of an average body size and style, and the other a thin stereotypically attractive woman, and the thin woman says to the other one, "I hate you." And the average woman is pleased and flattered by that.

For whatever reason, Tarella's comments somehow put me in mind of that horrible commercial - and I agree that enforcing those stereotypes - that thin women are torturing themselves and jealous of fat women for indulging and that fat women are jealous of thin women for being thin - should be generally avoided (again - just kind of riffing off Tarella's comments, not saying that's what she was saying, because that wasn't what she was saying, just somewhat related). I'm sure we all have met some women (fat and thin) who do fit those stereotypes, but hopefully we can move away from them.


----------



## goodthings (Dec 11, 2008)

elle camino said:


> how exactly does this jibe with your "skinny bitch is staring at me because she wishes she were fat and womanly" line of reasoning from earlier in the thread? is just being thin, being a woman, and looking in your direction mean someone's 'asking for it'?
> or, to put it another way, if YOU happened to be looking in the direction of that thin woman, and she was all like 'this fat bitch is staring at me because she wishes she were thin and womanly', wouldn't you take a bit of umbrage with that?
> 
> "be the change you wish to see in the world" is a cliche, but it's a cliche for a reason. if we (as fatties) want people to quit pre-judging us and treating us like crap for no reason, we've got to at least be willing to offer them the same courtesies.
> and most importantly, it's completely possible to think positively about your own body WITHOUT taking a shit on someone else's.



it is not a chiche, it is a quote by Ghandi


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

goodthings said:


> it is not a chiche, it is a quote by Ghandi



Everytime I hear the name Ghandi I see this button I wore in college...






He was tiny though.... How bad could it hurt?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 11, 2008)

goodthings said:


> it is not a chiche, it is a quote by Ghandi



Apparently its actually a 4000 year old Hopi Indian saying. Who knew?

If its okay with you guys, lets make this thread a little less about calling each other out, and more about insight into the joys of fat.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

I really enjoy my fat when my seat belt refuses to fit after a night at the buffet...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 11, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Apparently its actually a 4000 year old Hopi Indian saying. Who knew?
> 
> If its okay with you guys, lets make this thread a little less about calling each other out, and more about insight into the joys of fat.



learn something new every day. :]

and sorry muffin, but i'm contending that it's entirely unnecessary to be negative about thing B, in the name of being positive about thing A. this thread or any other one, when i see it i'm going to make note of it because i think it paints us all in a crappy light. i mean, we expect our thin friends to stick up for us when they hear random fat bashing comments, so why shouldn't we return the favor?

however, if you'd like, in the spirit of the thread i'll attribute my intolerance of negative stereotypes based solely on a person's weight to my having grown up fat.


----------



## Cors (Dec 11, 2008)

elle camino said:


> learn something new every day. :]
> 
> and sorry muffin, but i'm contending that it's entirely unnecessary to be negative about thing B, in the name of being positive about thing A. this thread or any other one, when i see it i'm going to make note of it because i think it paints us all in a crappy light. i mean, we expect our thin friends to stick up for us when they hear random fat bashing comments, so why shouldn't we return the favor?
> 
> however, if you'd like, in the spirit of the thread i'll attribute my intolerance of negative stereotypes based solely on a person's weight to my having grown up fat.



Indeed. :O


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 11, 2008)

My fat has taught me to accentuate the positive.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 11, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Apparently its actually a 4000 year old Hopi Indian saying. Who knew?
> 
> If its okay with you guys, lets make this thread a little less about calling each other out, and more about insight into the joys of fat.



That's what was intended with my original response..wasnt meant to be cruel or mean spirited. I meant it in the POSITIVE light, that Jay appeared to ask for..

Sincerely,


Tara


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> -Built in hand-warmers. My hands are constantly tucked under my lower belly.



Under the boobs works just as well for me, when I'm sitting down.

I like as well, that people do give you more room to move about when you're fat. It's amusing.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 11, 2008)

I love that I fill out my clothes, and that my curves are unmistakable and cannot be suppressed!

Having lounged on/around with my fellow fatties, I have such appreciation for how soft, feminine and comfortable fat is! Better than any pillow, any day. It makes me happy to think that when people are close to me, they feel this as well.

And, watching my thin/average friends struggle with anxiety of being fat and significant pressure not to be fat, I feel such relief that I don't live with constant fear of crossing some imagined aesthetic threshold and "losing" my figure/beauty. It's a black/white situation that I don't relate to. For example, a friend of mine is going through a divorce, and her soon to be ex husband keeps throwing barbs about how she's "gotten fat" and therefore unattractive. She's become absolutely paranoid about her weight and is starving herself. It makes me thankful that I'm already fat and get to be who I am. Sure, I've had to deal with shit that my friends haven't, but the fear of loss that they experience esp as they get older, have kids, etc. is very real and crushing. No matter what size we are, there are pressures.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 11, 2008)

i am, in a word, pillowesque... 

i am "gushy"...

i am comfortable to lie upon...

memory foam has NOTHING on me... 


​


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 11, 2008)

I can vouch for this personally. lol!



lipmixgirl said:


> i am, in a word, pillowesque...
> 
> i am "gushy"...
> 
> ...


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 11, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> i am, in a word, pillowesque...
> 
> i am "gushy"...
> 
> ...




i love that word gushy! my coz nicknamed me that as a kid lol. i never heard anyone else use it. she was always squeezing and laying on me.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 11, 2008)

Tarella said:


> That's what was intended with my original response..wasnt meant to be cruel or mean spirited. I meant it in the POSITIVE light


BS. 
that, or you just don't really know what those words mean, which i guess is possible. 
for the record: 


Tarella said:


> especially the thin women who work so hard at being thin and "perfect"....I smile and think.....work hard skinny bitch.....if you were lucky like me...you would be fat, well kept and womanly.


this ain't it. or even close. again: if it were a thin woman posting this about a fat one, we'd pretty much all be up in arms.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 11, 2008)

Every day I thank goodness that I live in a country where I have the luxury to be as fat as I am. Life is good. 

Methinx also that my fat makes me more sensual than the average-sized woman. Maybe it's because I have far more surface area, or the fact that my skin is so soft and warm, but I get a real charge out of tactile sensations. Sometimes it feels so doggone good just to gently let my hips, butt or belly rub up against stuff. 

And to get a completely unbiased opinion from the man in the street, I asked a certain lifelong FA-in-training, who by sheer coincidence happens to be my husband, what he considered the best part of my fat. After careful consideration, Art answered by giving me a full-body massage. He said that my fat makes massages as delightful to give as to receive. Can't say I agree. As far as I'm concerned, it's far better to receive! Purrrr.... :smitten:


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm gonna echo everyone else who said they liked the softness. I love love love how soft my skin can get. It gets to where I can't help but to touch my skin and I don't want to pull my hands away. Plus I like that space under my belly cause it keeps my hands warm, and it's just plain comfortable to sit like that.

I also like the strength that my size gives me. Both mental and physical. I like knowing I can pick up a 44lb box of something and be able to tote it without problems. Being fat is a challenge and I know skinny people who wouldn't be able to handle it. So I'm glad I've had the chance to learn the sorts of lessons that come with being fat. 

Also there are times when I hate that most of the men I've met have automatically treated me like one of the guys, rather than be attracted to me and try to court me, but then I'm glad I've been privy to that sort of guy world. I think of all the things I've taken away from that is how they view women. I've learned alot. I really do wonder if I'd have been welcomed in the same way if I were thin.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

ScouseWolf said:


> **trolly text removed**



I see this ending well.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

More like Mangy Wolf. See Ya.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> I see this ending well.



Much heaving will happen.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Much heaving will happen.



I like that word, heaving. It reminds me of both fat girlfriends and vomiting. Not many words can do that.


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "They Don't Take the Fat Ones"
> 
> ...When it comes to Most Rapists and Kidnappers. ::snip::





Your Plump Princess said:


> Well, Considering I doubt anyone short of Body-Builder-Status Could Pick My 353-pound-Arse up.. Lol.. And Really. How can one use FORCE to make someone that size do anything? Especially When it comes to sex?



:doh::doh::

::groans::


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

I........laughed at "They don't take the fat ones" myself.......... :blink:


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I........laughed at "They don't take the fat ones" myself.......... :blink:



I wish I could find the humor in it...It just made me cringe.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> I wish I could find the humor in it...It just made me cringe.



It's funny because it's true!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> I wish I could find the humor in it...It just made me cringe.




Lol, well you know, it kind of reminds me of something I read about self protection many years ago. A lady shared her true story about a man pulling a gun on her in an elevator in a parking deck. She made the quick decision not to leave with him- that whatever he did to her when he got her somewhere private would probably be much worse than on that parking deck. The only way she could think to stop him from forcing her into her car was to go limp on the ground....as in he couldn't make her move. Sure, he might shoot her but as already stated, that might be preferable. 
I always thought she made the best decision (the guy panicked and ran off leaving her unharmed) no matter what the outcome was. Now try picking up a fat girl gone limp.......I think that's where the humor of it is for me 

I don't know....I don't find every fat joke annoying or hurtful ... especially when a person is directing it at themselves- (which I thought she was doing....which she has the right to do without all other fat people becoming offended, IMO) but I like self deprecating humor.
I also like to think of my weight as protection (as I have said in other threads). That's not to say some man cannot hurt me- I know I can probably get a good ass beating whether or not I am fat (as my ex bf reminded me).

I kind of think her making those kind of jokes could be part of her self-acceptance as a big beautiful fat woman. Think about it...society constantly saying fat is bad and does all these horrible things to us.....she just said "Well Hell's Bells.....it really ain't so bad". That's how I took it all, at least. Making a joke in the midst of things that could be so hurtful or painful.....it lightens things up and works for me. 

She might prefer to come in and speak for herself because I really don't know her or her mind....just sharing how I perceived it.


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> It's funny because it's true!



...I just don't have words right now....


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, well you know, it kind of reminds me of something I read about self protection many years ago. A lady shared her true story about a man pulling a gun on her in an elevator in a parking deck. She made the quick decision not to leave with him- that whatever he did to her when he got her somewhere private would probably be much worse than on that parking deck. The only way she could think to stop him from forcing her into her car was to go limp on the ground....as in he couldn't make her move. Sure, he might shoot her but as already stated, that might be preferable.
> I always thought she made the best decision (the guy panicked and ran off leaving her unharmed) no matter what the outcome was. Now try picking up a fat girl gone limp.......I think that's where the humor of it is for me
> 
> I don't know....I don't find every fat joke annoying or hurtful ... especially when a person is directing it at themselves- (which I thought she was doing....which she has the right to do without all other fat people becoming offended, IMO) but I like self deprecating humor.
> ...



I used to think that way too, till I found out the hard way that it isn't. It's not yet something I can laugh about, but if everyone else seems to feel otherwise, I'll just drop it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> I used to think that way too, till I found out the hard way that it isn't. It's not yet something I can laugh about, but if everyone else seems to feel otherwise, I'll just drop it.



I respect your feelings and your hard won self knowledge. Thought I would tell you because I don't want you to think otherwise :bow: :kiss2:


----------



## Stiffler (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a comment on this thread. I am a guy who is not a true fa. However, it has always been a preference of mine to be with a softer more feminine woman. As some men prefer brunettes to blondes, etc. That said, I have dated skinny to fat. I have had great relationships with all sizes. Personality and the person is what really matters. I think that for a BBW to harbor those feelings that Tarella stated is not all that unusual. I agree while not ideal it is totally understandable. Our society has a standard that is reinforced everywhere. I know this well and have lived it and had relationships with women who I saw it affect a great deal. I remember one woman I dated years and years ago. I tried to really make everything nice and took her to a very nice restaurant that I thought would knock her socks off. She was an aerobics instructor. She took about three or four bites and said oh!....no more for me. No big deal, but it sucked the fun right out of what I thought was going to be special. I do find it sexy when a woman can just be herself. I like this board and I think that much of what I find so appealing about it is that this is a place where beautiful women whom are our preference can be empowered and talk openly. This of all places is a place where a woman should be able to state anything about her feelings. Where they can say to those of us who understand, I am special, gorgeous and I know it. We as men see skinny women do it all the time. Let's get along and enjoy what brings us here, to see the women that we all have a preference for talk about what makes them special! and why we have the preferences that we have towards them! I am a lover not fighter. Great thread Jay, and I have enjoyed the answers. Carry on girls....I want to hear more....Stiffmeister


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I respect your feelings and your hard won self knowledge. Thought I would tell you because I don't want you to think otherwise :bow: :kiss2:



Thanks :happy:


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> ...I just don't have words right now....



When faced with the worst of what our species has to offer, I choose to laugh it off because I can't honestly deal with it otherwise.


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> I suggest "Muahahahahahaha!!!"



You win this time. Enjoy your victory, for it will not last. ::retreats into the shadows::


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> I wish I could find the humor in it...It just made me cringe.


I Sincerely Apologize For Making You Cringe. D=

I Have a Twisted Sense of Humour, I Suppose.
I've always chosen to laugh at myself, rather than be touchy at every 'fat' comment made.
[Please Note That's not directed at your comment ><; ]



I'm also a _VERY_ Sarcastic person with my humour. 
It was really just a poke at myself, I didn't mean to offend anyone.. 


D= So Once Again, I Truely AM Sorry for making you cringe.
I Should've thought before I posted.


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> When faced with the worst of what our species has to offer, I choose to laugh it off because I can't honestly deal with it otherwise.



Understandable.


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Sincerely Apologize For Making You Cringe. D=



Thanks, but I guess now I feel bad for bringing down Jay's nice thread. Sorry Jay.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 12, 2008)

Another thing I just remembered- whenever I'm carrying my laundry basket, a box, or some other package, I love how natural it feels to rest it on my hip as I walk. It just slides into place and stays on that shelf!


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 12, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Another thing I just remembered- whenever I'm carrying my laundry basket, a box, or some other package, I love how natural it feels to rest it on my hip as I walk. It just slides into place and stays on that shelf!



Excellent! I love that feeling as well.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 12, 2008)

elle camino said:


> yep, seconding the 'makes me feel slightly safer/less fuckwithable when i'm alone on a dark street' thing, and the 'it keeps people from approaching me in public' thing, which is certainly nice for the times when i don't feel like being approached.



i don't know :/// i really, really disagree with this. i get approached constantly by strangers who tell me they like my glasses/clothes and even more than that, i get catcalled and hit on by majoooor creeps when i am with friends at bars and stuff A LOT even though i am on the cusp of 270. 

my favorite things about being fat? i am sorry but they are mostly aesthetic :X i enjoy the feeling of my body, i enjoy the way i fill out dresses, i enjoy the space i take up. ummmm i enjoy using belly foldz to keep my hands warm. i also have gotten into the habit of using my belly as a sort of table when i am laying in bed eating or when i need a place to put my phone?? ~convenient. 

but in all honesty, my fat is just a part of me, it's a part of my personality. my friend told me, "you've disproven every fat stereotype i've believed at one time or another" and it just made me so happy. ~*changin lives N SHIT*~


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2008)

you disagree with it, or your own expereince has been totally different from it? sounds more like the latter.
and hey congrats. except for the creeps thing.

edit: also!


sweet&fat said:


> Another thing I just remembered- whenever I'm carrying my laundry basket, a box, or some other package, I love how natural it feels to rest it on my hip as I walk. It just slides into place and stays on that shelf!


hahah i never wish i had hips more than i do when i'm doing laundry. lucky!
they need to make a basket that's ergonomic with bellies.


----------



## JohnWylde (Dec 12, 2008)

Sue, I have to say I do agree with yoru 11 reasons.

I do feel that larger ladies and SSBBWs in particular usually turn out to be very strong physically and mentally. I do love the fact that they are often quite dominant too.

John W





TallFatSue said:


> Yep, I pretty much echo what other people wrote. I tried to come up with my Top Ten reasons I love being fat, but soon realized that as a supersized Amazon, Life Goes Up To Eleven.
> 
> 1. It's great to see I'm not the only fat woman who loves that even men who like thin women get confused by liking me. That's how I captivated my husband, who had never dated a fat girl before, and ended up marrying the fattest girl he ever met. Methinx lotsa men like fat women but won't admit it. It is so cool to see men try not to stare at me too obviously, and hear their skinny little wives or girlfriends hiss, "Stop staring at that fat bitch!"
> 
> ...


----------



## troubadours (Dec 12, 2008)

elle camino said:


> you disagree with it, or your own expereince has been totally different from it? sounds more like the latter.
> and hey congrats. except for the creeps thing.
> 
> edit: also!
> ...



yeah, i do disagree with what you said because i do not believe that just because you're fat cancels you out for being bothered or catcalled or potentially raped or WHATEVER and every girl should always be aware of their surroundings, regardless. i suppose i disagree based on my own experiences, but i've heard of other big girls who get approached a lot, or have been at least once.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2008)

"feeling slightly safer" doesn't mean "i'm fat therefore i am bulletproof". 
it means that i know i can't be picked up and carried away easily, or if it's purely a physical fight i can use my size to my advantage in my defense. hell i used to work for home alive, i know nobody's immune to being messed with. 
as for the being approached thing - still chalking that up to different experiences.


----------



## Leonard (Dec 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> yeah, i do disagree with what you said because i do not believe that just because you're fat cancels you out for being bothered or catcalled or potentially raped or WHATEVER and every girl should always be aware of their surroundings, regardless. i suppose i disagree based on my own experiences, but i've heard of other big girls who get approached a lot, or have been at least once.



I've been taught to understand that rape is not so much about attraction as it is _control_, the ability the dominate someone totally. Before I came to believe this, I was confused by how often I'd read about elderly women becoming rape victims. I used to think, "Wow, I guess a lot of rapists have a thing for old ladies." It now seems more likely to me that elderly women are common victims of rape because they are easier to overpower than their younger, stronger counterparts. 

If fat girls feel safer walking down a dark alley at night, it shouldn't be because they believe they are less aesthetically attractive to rapists, but because they look more challenging to physically overpower. That's all I'm going to say about that.

As for catcalls and the like, my girlfriend tells me of daily instances in which men approach her on the street and harass her with sexually suggestive comments. I've also witnessed these instances myself firsthand, usually when one of these guys spots her before they notice I'm with her. A well-placed, piercing-stare usually shuts them up, but I'm not above telling them to back the hell off, either.


----------



## pbunniez (Dec 13, 2008)

I would have to say that my favorite part of me being fat is Getting stuck in a chair lol or trying to get out of the car... that's always fun!
Hugz


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 13, 2008)

i love being fat because when you throw pride and intelligence in with it, its just plain old magnificent.

i like being mistaken for an opera diva when i travel even though i sing like a cat on a hot tin roof. 

i like only being able to fit into a 1st class seat.

i love how people who are the best chefs always insist on bringing you thier best and asking your opinion as though you are the ultimate authority. 

i like being spoiled by people who can just look at me and tell i don't believe in self denial.

i like sitting next to a thin girl and being friendly to her and proud of myself enough not to be angry or jealous, and think if she is lucky enough one day she might get to be like me.


----------



## ladle (Dec 13, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i love being fat because when you throw pride and intelligence in with it, its just plain old magnificent.
> 
> i like being mistaken for an opera diva when i travel even though i sing like a cat on a hot tin roof.
> 
> ...



Fantastic Post!
(I resisted to corny urge to type FATastic!)


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 14, 2008)

ladle said:


> Fantastic Post!
> (I resisted to corny urge to type FATastic!)



too late!  ty


----------



## wrench13 (Dec 14, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i love being fat because when you throw pride and intelligence in with it, its just plain old magnificent.
> 
> i like being mistaken for an opera diva when i travel even though i sing like a cat on a hot tin roof.
> 
> ...



Every once in a while, you come up with some pretty inspired words. These are some. Every fat woman should take heed, here is a Jewel.


----------



## rachidi54 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not fat yet, but i have some fat since the day i decided to gain. And the thing that will never change is that i love my cheeks, and my belly too.
When i was slim, my face was just too dried, i hated my face. With my face cheeks, i can now make good smiles


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 15, 2008)

Very illuminating thread, it seems fat is even more versatile than duct tape. Few fat guys responded, though, so I'll try to make this count. I can think of a few perks right off. The most fun is(1)being poked, pinched, or teased about it by girls. At least for me. In terms of health, (2) a handful of torso chub can double as a stress ball. For fashion, (3) baggy pants can be hiked up to gut level tweedle dum/tweedle dee style and no belt is required. 

The most underrated bonus, though, is (4) fat stereotypes. For an evil, conniving person like myself, having this huge array of misconceptions to take advantage of is irresistible. Let's say I'm in an annoying social situation or dealing with an obnoxious person. Well, if I catch a hint of being patronized I can fall into the persona of the ineffectual, self loathing lump. 

From there I can be moody and downright rude to escape, and not only will no feelings be hurt, but I take some tragically misguided sympathy with me. The first thing the ninja were trained to do was feign helplessness in everyday situations to avoid conflict, so maybe peanut butter and cereal will help me kill a warlord some day. If I need to dodge responsibilities or hide knowlege, the "big dumb oaf" is a great character, too. Of course these only work on completely presumptuous, one dimensional people, but there's way more than enough of them to keep me in business.:happy:


----------



## amber83 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like that I don't have a bony ass and flat chest. I was given ample portions of both and found, next to my eyes, they are my best assets. 

Additionally, I'm not constantly freezing and I fill in clothing like a real woman...not with bones jutting out everywhere.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

I just straight up love my belly. It's the one part I would miss the most. It's an armrest, a platerest, and a headrest whenever I need it to be.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

I love it because my belly got me the most amazing girl imaginable
*rubs his belly* thank you flab.lol


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 23, 2008)

On the first page alone I saw plenty of people say that they felt safer because they were at. Sadly, that's not the case with me. I've had way too many creeps on the bus, the street and in stores harass me. Now this is not harassment that goes 'haha, you're fat!', but it's sexual harassment that basically states 'you gonna suck it or what?'. I've had many guys (and 95% of the time they are nasty looking/acting) ask for my number before my name or anything else. Or, like exampled above, they'll just start out thinking I'm going to do them sexual favors.  It's real disgusting. One time I had to physically shove a guy off of the seat on the bus because he was trying to grab me and ask favors. My safety definately is not guaranteed because I'm fat, and I wish it were.

Now moving on to the positives of being fat: I like being fat because I do feel stronger and better able to take care of myself. At my current weight I can basically do everything that I need or want to do. (With the exception of a few rides at a theme park because of seat size, but a 20 pound difference would fix that) 

Babies, young kids and animals love laying on me, even my boyfriend loves laying on me. I am a virtual pillow for all things seeking comfort :wubu:

For being large, I have a great hourglass shape, big boobs and a tush which probably wouldnt be here if I were skinny, lol. So I like both of these positives.

Minus the creeps on the bus, my seat is usually the last one on the bus to be filled up, unless theres a nice guy who likes fat chicks...So I normally get to relax and curl up on the seat or stretch out. For some reason its uncomfortable to sit with both feet on the floor. (And yes, I do keep the soles of my feet off the seat!)


----------



## Cors (Dec 23, 2008)

Von_Pudge said:


> I love it because my belly got me the most amazing girl imaginable
> *rubs his belly* thank you flab.lol



Cute! And your girl is indeed beautiful. <3


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 23, 2008)

Cors said:


> Cute! And your girl is indeed beautiful. <3



Thank you She is definitely stunning!


----------



## sShameless (Dec 24, 2008)

Can I just say that I LOVE MY TITTIES? I love when they fill out a top, or overrun a corset or bustier.

nuff said.

Another pro to being fat, like your two friends from the original post, everyone thinks I am fresh from high school instead of having a 10 year reunion a few years ago. I love having that shapely hour glass figure, so does my sailor. I love having the jeans filled in. It makes me feel sensual, lush, and wanton. 

I have been thinner, and while it wasn't that thin, I missed my tits and ass. So sad that that is what went.


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 24, 2008)

Were I actually fat, I'm sure I would appreciate it right now, because of two words: COLD RESISTANCE!!! This Nebraska winter sucks... Time to go finish chipping all the ice off my driveway.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 24, 2008)

Being fat makes me feel sensual, I love the poundage and where it goes, wherever that may be. Having a belly is pretty much amazing, like my personal portable table. I love being able to eat what I want, and not have to worry about dieting. And really, my butt looks amazing in jeans (and in general)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Were I actually fat, I'm sure I would appreciate it right now, because of two words: COLD RESISTANCE!!! This Nebraska winter sucks... Time to go finish chipping all the ice off my driveway.


I'm 353 Pounds and I have BARELY any cold resistance. At least when it comes to being -11 with a windchill of -38. 

Now if you'll Excuse me, I have another foot of snow I have to go shovel.


[Ahaha. Lets Just Make it Official, Winter sucks majorly in northern states.]


----------



## kayrae (Dec 24, 2008)

Haha... it's 49 degrees here


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 24, 2008)

T'n'A. lol. nuff said.:eat2:


----------



## tattooU (Dec 24, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Haha... it's 49 degrees here



Don't rub it in! I sent a couple snow pics to my aunt in socal and she responded by sending me pics of her beautiful, dry garden.  She's mean.

i rarely miss living in Ca, but after nearly a week of being snowbound i dream about it daily!

i've lost a few pounds recently and i think it's really reduced my cold resistance. My hands are _always_ cold now, although the great thing about being fat is that thighs and boobs are amazing hand warmers :happy:


----------



## sShameless (Dec 24, 2008)

72 here, am thinking of taking the dogs to the beach, so I can send my annual "haha I'm in SC and your'e in Nh with 3' of snow" picture to my mom. She says I am a hateful child.

One thing though, is that even though we live down here, I still keep my hands tween my thighs or under my thighs to 'keep them warm' like I did for decades in NH.


----------

